# Not enough types, methinks



## noxal (Aug 27, 2005)

Now, I know I'm not alone in seeing all the types..."fat furs, vore" and such, and not seeing any of my kinks in there.

At least add like...feet! Feet are murr.

...

Yeah. That's my suggestion. [doesn't cower in shame]


----------



## SmuttPuppies (Aug 27, 2005)

Paws are smexy. 

I too second new categories being added, or at least somewhere we can suggest them in the future.


----------



## Pico (Aug 27, 2005)

Yep, there should probably be a more generalized category system, or at least include /most/ fetishes (can't include them all, the list would be huge), not just a select few.  Personally, I think generalized is the way to go.  Rather than have a "fat furs" AND an "inflation" category, for example, combine them into a "large furs" category or something.  Don't get too detailed, because most pieces probably won't be so specific.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2005)

A good one would be "Extreme" or "Messy" >


----------



## Shiriko (Aug 29, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> A good one would be "Extreme" or "Messy" >



...That's rather... broad XD


----------



## Daddyfox (Aug 29, 2005)

What's good about being speciffic in kink catagories is that for those who don't WANT to see vore or inflation can just avoid those areas.

I think it'd be beetter to add more catagories than just make all the images crammed into one "Kink Section."


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 29, 2005)

noxal said:
			
		

> Now, I know I'm not alone in seeing all the types..."fat furs, vore" and such, and not seeing any of my kinks in there.
> 
> At least add like...feet! Feet are murr.
> 
> ...



your not the only one with a paw fetish.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 29, 2005)

RTDragon said:
			
		

> noxal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Paw fetish is certainly big enough to warrant its own category.


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 29, 2005)

True. But you need to sort out fetishes by type.


----------



## Suule (Aug 29, 2005)

Paw fetish = win


----------



## blade (Aug 29, 2005)

Probably not that many here that are into it, but what about "Unbirthing?"

and categories could be lalong the lines of

tame:
Medium:
Heavy:
Extreme:

or something like that, adding into them as things go along.


----------



## Shiriko (Aug 29, 2005)

blade said:
			
		

> Probably not that many here that are into it, but what about "Unbirthing?"
> 
> and categories could be lalong the lines of
> 
> ...



I agree! UB, eh? I think that's considered vore, but true, a lot of people like that too.


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 30, 2005)

Suule said:
			
		

> Paw fetish = win



Would'nt claw fetish fit into this category too?

But i agree paw fetish=winner


----------



## Karou WindStalker (Aug 30, 2005)

How 'bout a tail fetish as well .. for those who love being wrapped up in tail fur?


----------



## noxal (Aug 31, 2005)

Karou WindStalker said:
			
		

> How 'bout a tail fetish as well .. for those who love being wrapped up in tail fur?



Um, that's a sin and you're going straight to hell for being a pervert. 

/satire or something


----------



## Karou WindStalker (Aug 31, 2005)

noxal said:
			
		

> Karou WindStalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*snerks*

If I believed you were serious, I'd be offended..

How about having categories based on 'generic' species types .. sugh a foxes, which would include kitsune, skunks, tigers, wolves, @cet


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 31, 2005)

Karou WindStalker said:
			
		

> How about having categories based on 'generic' species types .. sugh a foxes, which would include kitsune, skunks, tigers, wolves, @cet


Kitsunes are generic? I thought they were rather rare myself. And in my view, generic specie-based categories would probably just be too much. We have a LOT of categories as it is now, and adding in species would just spam the list with more information than we need.

It's better to use the search feature, pick a genre, and look for "Tiger" and the yielding results. Otherwise, people are ALWAYS going to be angry their particular specie/flavor didn't make the list.


----------



## Karou WindStalker (Aug 31, 2005)

Well, I was more alluding to the fact that Kitsunes could be grouped under the heading of 'fox' ...

I do get your point .. and I do agree. ^_^


----------



## Suule (Sep 1, 2005)

K-E-Y-W-O-R-D-S

Dammit people. USE THEM! It's not that hard to type them in!


----------



## Tabuu-Lion (Sep 1, 2005)

Suule said:
			
		

> K-E-Y-W-O-R-D-S
> 
> Dammit people. USE THEM! It's not that hard to type them in!



Beacuse at the rate these categories are being suggested, it'll likely result in a dropdown menu about two miles long e.e There are at least as many kinks in the world as there are people.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2005)

The keyword of the day is- Ass.

Ass- Ah-ss "The buttocks of something." "A mean person." "Poor Admin." "PUDDING!"

Top for meanings... XD


----------

